# polyester ink on cotton shirts have any drawbacks?



## jaimeradar (May 1, 2009)

i've been running a real small shop for almost two years now, and normally use low-bleed polyester ink for underbasing on tanks, hoodies, and other similar stuff. i ran a small run of black tees (100% cotton) with a white print on them, and didnt realize i was out of normal plastisol ink. i used just the low-bleed/poly ink, and it came out pretty nice. almost too nice. is there a reason not to use polyester ink on 100% cotton shirts for single-color prints like this? i printed an extra shirt for myself to wear and wash as a test, and it seems to be holding up excellently. i typically reduce my white ink a bit, but i like the look and feel on this polyester ink, but i feel like if its an ok thing to do, more people would be doing it...?


----------



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

Im interested in this as well. I have a two color job today, black and white spot color but ran out of black ink. Can i use a spare jar of polyester ink i have? It'll be my first time trying a butt registeration with a new press I just got as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I ran low bleed poly diamond white through my press on 120 cotton shirts and had no problems at all. Actually, I think that ink has a little bit of puff to it, so it raises up just a bit to give really durable-feeling prints. I wouldn't have thought you would want to use it for an underbase, though, probably a non-puff poly ink would be better (no idea which, I'm afraid)

Those shirts have been through the wash for about a year and still look great. Not had 1 return or complaint from any that I've sold, either

Richie


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if the QCM OXLB I use is a "poly" but it is low bleed and I have been using it for months now on everything %100cotton, 50/50, %100poly, and everything in between without an issue or complaint.

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, no harm on using poly low bleed ink on cotton.

That's what the plastisol transfer printers do. They'll print with poly ink and then they can be applied to any type garment from 100% poly to 100% cotton.


----------



## Ysharifi786 (Nov 7, 2010)

wow, so much insight, I currently am facing this dilemma. I'm gonna go for it now.......Yeah, the poly 1050 (union ink) does puff up, i was using it on type for some uniforms and noticed that as well, still legible though.


----------



## LaFamilia (Nov 12, 2012)

You will get more of a "feel" on the shirt with Poly Ink.


----------



## TheNo1Studda (May 15, 2015)

I do not mean to hijack you thread but how about using Ryonet's lowbleed lava (WilFlex/Ryonet) white on 100% cotton black shirts? Is it ok to use with out any problems?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNo1Studda said:


> I do not mean to hijack you thread but how about using Ryonet's lowbleed lava (WilFlex/Ryonet) white on 100% cotton black shirts? Is it ok to use with out any problems?


you can use it.
Poly may be a little rougher feel than regular white, and a little more expensive(pennies). but you can use it no problem.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Believe this puff was used to help prevent/block the bleeding of the polyester into the ink


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Yep, mostly expense is the reason. But, for a small shop it can be really nice having just one white around and not worrying about putting the wrong ink on the wrong shirt, and lower flash/cure temps can make production easier.


----------



## ChoiceImage1420 (Dec 30, 2011)

One other thing to consider is, if you do a multi-colored print with one of the colors poly-white and the rest are plastisol, you'll need to cure the shirt at the increased temperature to cure the plastisol. Since most poly inks cure at lower temperatures, the white may sublimate(fade). Other than this concern, my experience with poly inks on cotton are fine.


----------



## TheNo1Studda (May 15, 2015)

Sorry for the late comments guys I've been working alot of hours at my factory job. But thank you for your inputs.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I use poly ink when I get mixed t-shirt/hoody orders to save changing inks mid job. Slightly different hand, pennies more expensive but there is no reason not to use it. 
For a small shop buying one larger bucket of one white probably makes financial sense, and eliminates the extra cost.


----------

